# Question about my Chinese Algae eater and Pleco...



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Okay, recently I've been thinking about selling my Black Hi-fin Pleco. I love him, but all he does is hide and make the tank dirty. I'm not positive that I will though. I get very attached to my fish! Well anyway, I would like to sell him and my Chinese Algae eater. (I recently read they can be very aggressive, and don't eat algae.) The thing is, the Pleco and the Chinese algae eater seem very... attached.

I don't if it's possible for them to be "friends" or whatnot, but they are always together. If the Pleco is out, the chinese eater is right behind him. They share the same hiding place, and often the chinese eater is laying on top of the Pleco. Yes. On TOP of him. He's not hurting him or anything. He just lays there. Anyway, I just don't want to separate them if they're attached. I'd feel really bad!

Also, I've never had any problems with the Chinese Algae eater hurting any of my fish, though occasionally him and one of my Tiger Barbs do chase each other around. They both ask for it though. The Tiger barb nips at him, then the algae eater chases him. And sometimes it's the other way around. But besides that, I've never had any aggressive issues with him... so is what I read correct? That they are aggressive?

Anyway, I just really need help! Please tell me what you think I should do!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

First off what size of tank, both fish in appropriate tank sizes can hit a foot in length.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

While yes the tank size is very important for long term. I would like to agree with your theory. I have fish that seem to be around each other more like they have some kind of bond. Aside from breeding pairs, I don't see why its not possible. Also yes you did read right that the algae eater will be aggressive. The bigger and older ot gets the more it will chase fish. Now they can't hurt them based on they can't "bite" but they will put fish in check.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I have no idea about any of your questions. I just wanted to say I think it's super cute that they seem to be pals.


----------



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

@susankat: My Pleco is one of the smaller types; he only reaches about 7 inches. Which, he already has and has remained that size for almost 2 years now  As for the Chinese Algae eater... I will probably give him away :/

@hotwingz: I'm not really sure what to do at this point! I really do think they are attached to each other. My Chinese Algae eater has been in the tank 2 years, and the only one he doesn't seem to like is the Tiger Barb. Even then, they seem to be getting along recently.

@Threnjen: Lol  thanks! I think so too!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the pleco as a high fin pleco no matter the color morph will reach 18 inches long so what you may have may not be a highfin.


----------



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Sure Susan!  Here he is! Sorry, this is the best picture I can find right now.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to say this but that pleco will get huge. Up to 18 inchs. Who told you it would only get 7 inches?


----------



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Are you sure Susan? He hasn't grown any in 2 years. Also, I was just going through some websites and researching Plecos, and that came up. Anyway, I guess we'll know if he gets bigger


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I breed several types of plecos myself and did have some commons and highfins. For the most part plecos are slow growing. And if kept in to small of a tank they get stunted, which the outside quits growing but the insides don't which causes a slow painful death.

When it comes to plecos, your asking the wrong person if I am sure.


----------



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay, relax. I just wanted to make sure. He should be fine Susan. Thanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

These guys are in a 10g tank?
I would worry about the pleco,like Susan said it may not be growing large,but it's organs are being"squeezed" into it's less than normal size.
I also think a 7 inch fish in a 20" long tank is not proper.Just my own opinion.


----------



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

No, no, no! He's not in my 10g tank coralbandit! 

Anyway, can you help me?  if I sell my Pleco, I just want to make sure he would be okay without the Chinese Algae eater.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although they do probly get along and are actually friends,I'm sure either would be fine without the other.
You never said what size tank they are in.
I have a "butterfly" pleco in my 180 that is only supposed to grow to 6-7 inches and he is all of that right now.I'm not a true pleco fan but it really is a beautiful fish.To see him out with his fins all open is just as close to fantasy as a fish can get.Also got 2 super red bushynose in a 4' 33 with my showa swords.
I've got clown loaches that are 10 years old and roseline sharks that are 4.If when one dies(lost 2 of my oldest roselines last summer) I don't expect the other fish to have much reaction.The other 11 roselines have been fine without their 2 most senior counterparts(they all hang together like a family more than a school).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They will get along fine without each other. Once the CAE gets bigger he will start sucking the slime coats off of any fish and that is where your trouble will begin.

If you want a pleco look into the smaller species like bristlenose, clown plecos or the more exotic ones like king tigers and such.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Bristle nose ole is are easy to obtain. I have plenty of them, they actually do a better job cleaning then other plecos I've had. And if you can find a breeder you can get some long fin variety that are stunning!


----------



## barplan (11 mo ago)

Good to hear the Pleco and The CAE got along. I am repopulating my tank that was down to one Chinese Algae Eater and one large Yoyo loach. I decided to get rid of the loach because it was very aggressive and might take out a very small Corydoras catfish and a small pleco I just purchased, both under an inch long. The jaws on that Yoyo snapped so loud you could hear it through the glass. I'll take my chances with the CAE, it's about 2 to 3 inches long, about 2 years old. Other than those three, it's going to be a 42 gallon Euro tanked filled with fancy guppies. Starting with 8, I'll check back for a recount in two months. Does anyone want to take a guess?


----------

